# Boulder Beer Road Race



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

I took some pictures of the race down on highway 128 Sunday. Not too many individual riders, and just a few scenery pics. <a href="http://www.bryanganzel.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=40">More here.</a>


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Very nice. It's easy to forget how scenic Boulder is until you leave.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow 
Awesome pics. Can't wait to get up there this weekend.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> Wow
> Awesome pics. Can't wait to get up there this weekend.


Weather is supposed to suck this weekend--it's been great lately though. I think there is a RR Saturday N of Boulder. Roubaix is also coming up soon.


----------



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Very nice. It's easy to forget how scenic Boulder is until you leave.


No kidding! The view is way better from a little bit east!


----------



## Debaser (Jun 17, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> Wow
> Awesome pics.


Mucho thank you.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah I saw it's supposed to rain this weekend but no biggie I will probably just want to hang with my family anyway, NEXT weekend I wanna ride though.
You guys have any rides going on?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Cateye Road race is on Saturday though since there are dirt sections I'm guessing folks may play things by ear. Its up near Carter lake.
Stazio Crit is on Sunday in Boulder for those who like crits with hills


----------



## kinglh (Oct 28, 2005)

*Boulder Beer Pics*

Anyone have other boulder beer pictures? hope everyone stays dry tomorrow!


----------

